# You Texas folks will likely understand!



## jswordy (Apr 27, 2012)

Last night, I sat down to two smoked goat meat sandwiches and a glass of blueberry wine. The only stuff on my plate that did not come from my farm through my hands were the bread and pickles. And I'm working on the pickles part.

Man, I loves me some smoked goat meat!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2012)

I had more goat then I wished for down in the dominican. My neighbor is Jamacan and they eat goat on special occasions. I'd take a goood 'ol hamburger any day. Now how about some smoked sausage or turkey, Yum!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to say that I have never had goat meat (at least to my knowledge...some of the stuff I had in the Far East was questionable) and I understand that it is similar to lamb, which is not baaaaaaad.  It got me thinking to some of the most exotic meats I have had and I would like to know what others experiences were. My number one strange one was porcupine, which we killed and ate on a survival exercise in the Army. On the same exercise we ate a number of lizards, rattlesnakes and toads along with some cactus fruit and flowers. Yum, yum!

What about others? What have you tried that was exotic?


----------



## jswordy (Apr 28, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I had more goat then I wished for down in the dominican. My neighbor is Jamacan and they eat goat on special occasions. I'd take a goood 'ol hamburger any day. Now how about some smoked sausage or turkey, Yum!


 
Sorry you don't like it. Goat's the most-eaten meat in the world. It tastes like roast beef when smoked over hickory and is much more healthy than beef. I love it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 28, 2012)

Really! I did not know that. It also got me to thinking, as much as I love chicken, I've had some I hate. The way it is prepared has everything to do with it. Perhaps cooked another way or smoked like you said, I might like it.


----------



## milbrosa (May 3, 2012)

Cabrito! My favorite way to eat it is stewed, but it also makes a great barbeque or chili.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 4, 2012)

I've had goat before and it was very good. Like you said it probably depends on how you cook it.

As far as exotic I have tried a few things and will try anything once  here's what I can come up with off the top of my head...

Deer heart, Octopus, Fried Gator, Wild Boar, Rabbit, Ostrich there's probably a few more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## jswordy (May 4, 2012)

milbrosa said:


> Cabrito! My favorite way to eat it is stewed, but it also makes a great barbeque or chili.


 
Try it in tacos. There's nothing like ground smoked goat meat in a taco. Mmmm, that's eating them the way they were meant to be made!


----------



## jswordy (May 4, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I've had goat before and it was very good. Like you said it probably depends on how you cook it.
> 
> As far as exotic I have tried a few things and will try anything once  here's what I can come up with off the top of my head...
> 
> Deer heart, Octopus, Fried Gator, Wild Boar, Rabbit, Ostrich there's probably a few more that I can't think of right now.


 
Yeah, me too. Used to kill and dress rabbits on a nearby farm for a portion of the harvest. Try rabbit done with Shake and Bake in the oven. Mmmm! I've also had dog, buffalo heart, raccoon burgers, of course fried gator, venison, etc.

I love to get peole to try a piece of smoked goat meat. City folks are usually like "Ewwww," then they may finally try it and then they are HOOKED!


----------



## Bartman (May 4, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Last night, I sat down to two smoked goat meat sandwiches and a glass of blueberry wine. The only stuff on my plate that did not come from my farm through my hands were the bread and pickles. And I'm working on the pickles part.
> 
> Man, I loves me some smoked goat meat!


Umm, why would 'us Texas folks' understand? I've tried goat once, but didn't care for it much. Too tough and stringy as I recall (it's been 15-20 years). A few Mexican restaurants offer it, but I can count the number I have seen around Dallas on one hand. I can't say I know anyone that likes goat, other than yourself, which is great - why Blueberry wine in particular? But what's the Texas reference about?


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2012)

Yum!

Nothing better than a couple of barbacoa tacos! 

Since I am originally from Tejas perhaps it is a Tejas thing!


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2012)

Oh and there is no decent Tex Mex north of Austin anyway Bart!


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 4, 2012)

GOOD TIP GUY'S I'm laying over in Fort Stockton and and have a redeye to New yourk leaving at 1:00AM Its Barbacoa Tacos for crew food 
It's always nice to get different Idea's


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2012)

Fort Stockton! You poor man......... I try not to stop there longer than just to get gas and maybe Subway to go when I drive through there..........


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 4, 2012)

We were Supposed to be at Marfa but the Ramp didn't have room for my plane LOL


----------



## rob (May 4, 2012)

shoe, what type of pilot are you???


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 4, 2012)

I'm a corporate pilot in a Falcon 2000 for a company called Netjets. I get anywhere and everywhere


----------



## rob (May 5, 2012)

That is sooo cool, I am fascinated about planes and flying. How fast does your plane fly? Do you ever fly any celebrities?


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 5, 2012)

Yeah. J was too, thstart tilm i wS 28. Its been a good career thats for sureat's why I started flying. I didn't actually start until I was 28 buts it's been a fun career


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2012)

OK Marfa is definitely worse than Ft. Stockton! LOL



shoebiedoo said:


> We were Supposed to be at Marfa but the Ramp didn't have room for my plane LOL


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 5, 2012)

And I may be a poor judge of texmex (being a Yankee and all) but the food was sure good!


----------



## jswordy (May 8, 2012)

Bartman said:


> Umm, why would 'us Texas folks' understand? I've tried goat once, but didn't care for it much. Too tough and stringy as I recall (it's been 15-20 years). A few Mexican restaurants offer it, but I can count the number I have seen around Dallas on one hand. I can't say I know anyone that likes goat, other than yourself, which is great - why Blueberry wine in particular? But what's the Texas reference about?


 
Texas is the #1 state for goat meat production in the U.S. It has the largest goat herd in the country. 

Tennessee, where I live, is #2. 

Most goat meat is processed for retail sale in and around Hershey, Pa., by the way. It then goes to the Northeastern markets, where demand is highest in the U.S. due to the ethnic populations.

I kept a herd of 40-50 goats on my farm for 20 years. Sold them last spring, so we're beef cattle only now. There's nothing like knowing for a fact what is in what you're eating because it came from your own place.


----------

